# Desoldador con resistencia o sin resistencia



## moises95 (Nov 12, 2012)

Voy a comprarme un desoldador nuevo pero no se si comprar un chupón de toda la vida (como este) o comprarme uno que lleva resistencia (Por ejemplo este)

¿Cual veis mejor? ¿Mas bueno el electrico que el normal? ¿Cual?


----------



## guille990 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yo me tiraría por el eléctrico, es lo mismo que "chupón + soldador" pero viene todo incluido por lo que no necesitas las dos manos. Aunque como uno siempre tiene encendido el soldador y por lo general trabajando, si te equivocas usas el chupón convencional y listo, no tenes que esperar a que se caliente el desoldador. Aunque ahora que lo pienso también debería trabajar frío como un chupón normal... entonces si te alcanza compra el electrico


----------



## moises95 (Nov 13, 2012)

¿Se pueden limpiar los desoldadores electrico? Parece que no por el tema de que pasan por hay los hilos de la resistencia, si giro o algo los parto ¿O es posible limpiarlos?

Por ejemplo el que pongo en el enlace de arriba, parece que no se puede limpiar  aunque deben de tener un modo de hacerlo.


----------



## moises95 (Nov 16, 2012)

Me he comprado el electrico, Jústamente el de arriba, el mismo 

Desuelda muy bien, mejor de los esperado y comparando con el anterior simple chupon.

Lo que no se porque es que cuando enchufo por primera vez un soldador o desoldador nuevo, empeiza a echar humo  ¿Porque será? Despues deja de hechar humo y funciona muy bien


----------



## guille990 (Nov 16, 2012)

Felicidades por la adquisición  !! el humo es para ahuyentar los malos espíritus del lugar de trabajo ...
Y porque como es nuevito todo trae sus barnices para que no se oxide y se vea lindo, cromadito y brillante; y después de un tiempo de huso queda oxidado y feo


----------



## moises95 (Nov 17, 2012)

guille990 dijo:


> Felicidades por la adquisición  !!* el humo es para ahuyentar los malos espíritus del lugar de trabajo *...
> Y porque como es nuevito todo trae sus barnices para que no se oxide y se vea lindo, cromadito y brillante; y después de un tiempo de huso queda oxidado y feo



 Pues quedaron ahuyentados 

Ah, es eso lo que se quema. Si, cuando lo usas unos días se va poniendo oscuro el metal, deja de brillar, se pone feo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 17, 2012)

*yto uso uno parecido a este *





de los chiquitos no me resultaron muy bien,el de color azul como el de la foto se rompe rapido,el bueno es el de color gris,pero es mas costoso,y chupa muy bien



el bueno es marca goot y también hay otro marca tayo 
es este,(pero no miren el lio en mi mesa,tiene que decir made in japan,porque los chinos no son buenos(los azules)


----------

